# The new 61st street fishing pier



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

going thru some stuff from this summer


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice one! I'm going through mine this week too! I'm trying to make some more room on my PC. I said trying.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks, If your anything like myself, I have a hard time deleting anything, thinking I can do something with it later:wink::smile:


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Good picture Fred... Is that an HDR?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

No HDR this time, I did take a series, but ended up using the center exposure. I am going to do a HDR with this one when I have the time, just to see the difference.



Formula4Fish said:


> Good picture Fred... Is that an HDR?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Beauty of a shot. Well done.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Great scene, composition and not over processed in post. One of many mornings I missed this year I feel.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Rusty.


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Making room*



sandybottom said:


> Nice one! I'm going through mine this week too! I'm trying to make some more room on my PC. I said trying.


 Buy an external hard drive


----------

